# When does BMOQ happen?



## detective (21 Oct 2011)

Since BMOQ is 15 weeks long, it obviously can't happen the summer after the end of high school.  Is there a smaller course they give you? Is it a different course depending on if you go to RMC or a civilian university?


----------



## MJP (21 Oct 2011)

IF you are RMC or civvy U it generally happens in the summer between your 1st and 2nd year.  Both do a orientation camp of sorts as an intro to the military in the first summer.  The RMC one is longer than the civvy U folks.  Because of that and other training they do throughout the year,  RMC folks do a shorter BMOQ (11 vice 15 weeks IIRC).


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2011)

With some "detective" work you will find quite a few topics on BMOQ which will answer these questions.  The real question is: If you are looking into NCM-SEP for Naval Electronics Technician(Communications), then why are you worried about BMOQ?


----------



## detective (21 Oct 2011)

I have recently changed what I want to do.  I am looking at applying for Communications & Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer through ROTP.


----------



## tabernac (26 Oct 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> IF you are RMC or civvy U it generally happens in the summer between your 1st and 2nd year.  *Both do a orientation camp of sorts as an intro to the military in the first summer.*  The RMC one is longer than the civvy U folks.  Because of that and other training they do throughout the year,  *RMC folks do a shorter BMOQ (11 vice 15 weeks IIRC)*.



Bang on - on both points. RMC N/OCdts get the shorter course due in part to some of the mil training provided at RMC. (FYOP - the 5 week RMC indoc period - counts for most of that.)


----------



## dreams to fly (26 Oct 2011)

I have finished my MOD 1-5 of PLQ how much of the officer training can i skip?


----------



## tabernac (26 Oct 2011)

dreams to fly said:
			
		

> I have finished my MOD 1-5 of PLQ how much of the officer training can i skip?



You'd have to go through PLAR/ CFRG Borden. From what I've seen, some former PRes ROTP applicants got an indoc bypass (along with all of the UTPNCMs), and did BMOQ from week 8 onwards. Other former PRes ROTP applicants got no bypass at all. The only way out of BMOQ and BMOQ-L (CAP) that I know of is to have been deployed as a combat arms Sgt leading a section. There's a few UTPNCMs at RMC who have had that experience. 

YMMV


----------



## MJP (26 Oct 2011)

dreams to fly said:
			
		

> I have finished my MOD 1-5 of PLQ how much of the officer training can i skip?



There is a equivalency sheet out there for the various courses.  I don't remember where I found it but it exists.  IIRC Mods 1-5 in themselves don't help you much.  You join a BMOQ course in the 8th week like Cheeky said.  



			
				cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> The only way out of BMOQ and BMOQ-L (CAP) that I know of is to have been deployed as a combat arms Sgt leading a section. There's a few UTPNCMs at RMC who have had that experience.
> 
> YMMV



I wasn't a Sgt that deployed (although I did twice as a MCpl) and I got my bypass for CAP.  That one is a PLAR memo through Kingston and they will assess your experience and courses to make a determination.


----------



## dreams to fly (31 Oct 2011)

thank-you both for your help


----------

